# 51 cm Ti Heat Sold Out--What Would You Do?



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

I was really excited about the prospect of buying the LeChamp Ti Heat. Based on my height and inseam (5'8", 31.5" riding inseam), as well as desire for a more relaxed and comfortable riding position (I am 54, and do not plan on racing), BD recommended the 51 cm size. Unfortunately, when I tried to order, that was the only size that was sold out. Using the Competitive Cyclist fit calculator, for the French Fit, recommended seat tube is 56.3 to 56.8, which would suggest size 56. The recommended top tube length is 54.5 to 54.9, putting the low end of the range 5 mm over the length of the 51 and the high end of the range 1 mm under the length of the 53.

Any recommendations as to what I should do? Should I simply go with the 53 in the Heat or go with the 51 in the LeChamp Ti or the LeChamp SL Ti? I don't like that the LeChamp Ti does not have the full Ultegra gruppo, and the LeChamp SL Ti seems comparatively overpriced at $400 over the price of the Heat. Any thoughts and recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Wait a month and a half and buy a 51cm Ti bike with Sram Force or Red  .


unboringuy said:


> Any recommendations as to what I should do? Should I simply go with the 53 in the Heat or go with the 51 in the LeChamp Ti or the LeChamp SL Ti? I don't like that the LeChamp Ti does not have the full Ultegra gruppo, and the LeChamp SL Ti seems comparatively overpriced at $400 over the price of the Heat. Any thoughts and recommendations would be appreciated.


I don't think the LeChamp Ti not having a full Ultegra gruppo is a huge issue when you actually look at the cranksets. The LeChamp Ti has a compact crankset, the full LeChamp SL Ti doesn't. What does this mean? Do you climb a lot of hills? If you do--and you're not as young as you once were --you probably want the compact crankset which isn't offered with the full Ultegra bike. The Sram Rival bike does have a compact crankset...all the Sram bikes do. I think all this is a bigger issue than the difference in quality between the FSA crank and the Ultegra one (and the difference in brakes). 

From everything I've read, I'd get the 51, not the 53. I usually ride a 56cm, and, when I order, I'm going to order a 53...and, yes, I'm bigger than you.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Delete


----------



## lino35 (Aug 5, 2010)

I got my 53 LeChamp Ti Heat last week and did 100+ miles over the weekend. I was worried when I finally heard back from BD that they would recommend 49 for my height of 5'7" with 30" inseam. I waited for a few day to get their recommendation but they are slow to reply. I had already placed my order couple days before getting their size recommendation. I want to get the bike and myself ready for the upcoming MS150 ride. I thought with lots of research on bike sizing and my current bike is a 55 steel Serotta that ordering a 53 LeChamp Ti Heat should be pretty safe. I was so worried and wondering if I should even bother opening up the package. I did and found that the size was similar to my Serotta but a little smiliar. Fit me perfectly. It's a very personal thing - the bike fitting. We are taking a risk ordering it online with a killer price without actually fitting it. I think you should be OK with 53. But, if you have to time to wait, why not? The top of seat is still slightly higher than the handle bar which is the position I like to ride on. Not with the seat post all the way up. BTW, I am 44. Riding on a bigger frame is more comfortable. Again, it's a personal preference. I did not even know this forum before I ordered my bike to get advice. My steel Serotta has a full Ultegra. Now with the SRAM Rival on the Heat I can get a sense of extra saving vs. quality difference. It's a good set but my personal opinion is that Ultegra has a slightly better quality. The Aksium wheels are quite heavy but I have no complaint since I did not pay much for the complete bike. Will replace the wheels when I get a raise next time.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh, and on my current ride (a steel Raleigh) the seat tube is 53 cm (with saddle about 8 cm above), and top tube is 53.5 cm. Seat is slightly higher than the handle bar. Having had a couple of neck surgeries, I would prefer a more comfortable ride than what I currently have; the riding position puts a bit of a strain on my neck.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

*Here's what I did*

Today I ordered the le Champion Titanium with Ultegra, size 51. I toyed with the idea of going 53 in the SRAM, as I have a slight preference for it, and I suspect it would have fit me fine since we are only talking about an additional cm in top tube length, but ultimately I decided to go with the 51 in the Ultegra. Can't wait to receive it and hit the road!


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd wait for Ti sram force. I myself did not want to wait, and from the articles the difference between force and rival was carbon bits that made force a couple of hundred grams lighter I think. You will be happy, it's an impressive bike to say the least for $1600.


----------



## minhtin (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like it's back in stock. That didn't take long.


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

Christoph said:


> Delete


My deleted post above is where I thought that too. If you actually run it most of the way through the checkout process, you'll see that it is still out .


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Not really, it just appears that way. If you try to put the 51 cm into your shopping cart and then check out, it tells you that it is sold out. I'm not sure why they don't update the main screen, but it is sold out in that size.


----------

